# Cits ... >  palidziet saprogramet eazi cnc.

## mazkaki

Sveicinati kungi.esmu nopircis no eaziform.co.uk cnc 2x komplektu.man ir jau visa mehaniskaa dala pabeikta un varu savu cnc darbinaat manuaali ar pogaam,bet vish nenem pretii programu.esmu galdnieks un domaaju ka buus vienkaarshaak bet aplauzos.Gribeetos satikt kaadu entuziastu ksa vareetu paliidzeet pabeikt to lietu.varu pat aizvest to visu un paraadiit.tas ir 1200mm gara maza koka cnc virpa.

----------


## deivs001

Apskatījos tevis norādītajā adresē un nevarēju saprast, ko īsti tu esi iegādājies.
Šo - http://eaziform.co.uk/index.php?products,cnc2x

----------


## mazkaki

jaa,ar trijiem motoriem,bet es piesleedzu kompi.

----------


## Shark

Cik es sapratu, tad tevi ir saslēgts kompis pie CNC kontroliera un tam ir pieslēgti trīs soļu motori(ja tā nav palabo).
Jautājumi būtu sekojoši:
Vai tad, kad uztaisa programmu datorā šī programa tiek kaut kā nokompilēta(vai programma tiek pārbaudīta uz kļūdām)?
Vai sūtot programmu uz CNC kontrolieri parādās kāda reakcija no viņa?
Vai uz datora nav kāda programma uzinstalēta, kas arī izmanto COM portu?


P.S.
Starp citu, ja programmā var izvēlēties pie kura COM porta CNC ir pieslēgts vai ir atķeksēts tas ports pie kura tu reāli esi pieslēdzies?  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Man gan radās cita veida jautājumi, un tie būtu:
1) Šis cnc kontrolieris var strādāt trijos režīmos (a) Stand-alone bez kompja (b) kad to vada kompis (c) kad no kompja tie ielādētas tikai vadības programmas. Vai ir izvēlēts pareizs darba režīms?
2) Vai pareizi nokonfigurēts datu pārraides protokols pa COM portu? (115200 baud, 8 bits, no parity, 1 stop bit, XON/XOFF flow control) 
Man pašam visā tanī kastē interesantākais liekas STAND-ALONE režīms.  ::

----------


## mazkaki

pagaidaam emu tiktaalu ,ka programaa ir paaris demo failini,tos palaizot vini izskrien cauri uz ekraana un kodu linijas arii aiziet bet kontrolieris nekaa.
com portus arii esmu mainiijis .kontrolieris man dod tikai OK uz vienu portu un grozot jogu parametri arii uz kompja mainaas.taa kaa savienojums viniem ir.
man liekas ka neesmu kautko pareizi parametros sarakstiijis .
buutu jau labi ka vareetu kaadam aizvest kontrolieri ar motoriem paraadiit un izkost to probleemu.

----------

